# 2007 X-Trail PNT30 SR20VET Nav System



## dcazarin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Good Day, i recently purchased a 2007 trail GT, is a imported car so the bad system is in Japanese.

Does anyone have a clue how to operate it or a user manual for it?

Thanks a million


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Info is in the service manual. I will try and put the relevant pages in my dropbox folder and post a link for you either today or tomorrow. For all the effort it will require to get the cds needed, assuming all the components work, I think you would be better off spending a bit under $250 on one of the all in one chinese units. I put an Eonon unit in mine, works pretty well and has more features than the original Nissan system you have.


----------



## dcazarin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi! Thanks for the reply, yes, everything works and im also thinking on getting a new nav system, i don't know if it has to be a specific brand or model, but in the meantime i would like to at least set this one so i can use radio and cd. I moved to Jamaica for work purposes so im not really interested in the maps as this island is not mapped at all lol.

so, i thinking of getting a double dim stereo, like a pioneer or kenwood, but i would not like to loose the rear camera feature


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6u6vriu8j0lm02w/AV.pdf?dl=0

hopefully this works for you. You will find the info you need in it. Good luck


----------

